# Fished Rocky 2/19



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Went down to rocky today and found alot of open water to be fished,,, I met up with Brad (Bigbassin07) and we started at Morley ford, it was all open. Fished salted minnows and ended up hooking in to 4.... Moved down to the pipes and notta, heard it was hit good b 4 we got there so headed up to the steelbridge and after no good there,,,, Brad went home and i ended up fishing rocksprings for a few hooking into 3 with 3 brake offs, those fish came on 1 minnow and 2 on olive wooly bugger with waxworms.... Sun was out, beutiful day, just wish the fish was more active..... But then again, we did get a major high pressure that moved in!!!! Heres a couple of pics....


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice looking fish!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice report..sure looked like a good day to be out as I was looking outside all day too bad I was stuck at work


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice catches


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Great! Now the Rocky is gonna be crowded this weekend! Thanks for ruining it for us weekend warriors!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Great! Now the Rocky is gonna be crowded this weekend! Thanks for ruining it for us weekend warriors!


Man there was fish jumping and moving everywhere, it was nuts, you couldnt even wade cus the dam fish was hitting your legs..... Very scary, we almost drowned but all the fish thats in that river kept us a float!!!!! PFFFFFFT, there aint enough fish in that river to feed a family!!!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep... I headed there this afternoon for a few hours, I couldn't even get into the water without stepping on a Steelhead! Crazy stuff! 

I didn't see a fish or talk to anyone that did. Water color and flow were real good, some shelf ice in the narrower sections, but most of the lower part of the river was open and quite fishable.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fish bob!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

went down there today 15-20 people at every access and every angler running two lines..what a mess! not one steelhead caught in 5 hours thanks alot BOB!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

running 2 lines?????!!!!????!!!!????? what??????????????????????


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> went down there today 15-20 people at every access and every angler running two lines..what a mess! not one steelhead caught in 5 hours thanks alot BOB!


No prob 216....hehehe Every one i seen on friday wasnt hitting nothing ecept us and another two guys that were using salted minnows.... I bought the minnows in the yellow bags u get from gander mountain and dicks,,, i DRAINED OFF THAT OILY CRAP THERE IN, DRIED THEM OFF WITH PAPER TOWEL AND THREW THEM IN A BAGGIE, AND ADDED A CRAP LOAD OF SALT TO THEM AND LET THEM SOAK OVER NIGHT IN FRIDGE, BUT YOU HAVE TO KEEP DRAINING THE WATER OUT OF THE BAGGIE BECAUSE THE MINNOWS WILL GET TO SOFT BECAUSE THE SALT WILL DRAW OUT THE MOISTER IN THE MINNOWS AND IF THE SIT IN THE FLUID TO LONG, THEY GET TO SOFT!!!!!!!! Try it next time and see if it works for you... But dont buy the 3" minnows, get the med size ones!!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was just kidding around...it wasnt too crowded at all for being as nice as it was. from 9:30 to 11:30 the bite was ON. I saw 12 fish pulled out in that time period. also got my first couple of steel on plastics. saw a guy lose a monster but almost everyone got a fish. best morning I've seen and at two different times 2 anglers had steelhead on at the same time


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice catch and report Bob. Wish I could have made it up there with you. Thanks for the help on Thursday. We went back to the Rock but got nothing at the pipes. Hope to make it up next Thursday W/Limaflyman.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Rocky was on fire this weekend, at one point we hit like 10 fish in 30 min mostly on black stones. Grand was pretty hot too on thurs. Plenty of fresh toads moved in this weekend. cant wait for the thaw.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Ray
Met your friend Rusty Thursday on the Rock. If you would please thank him again for the egg sacks he gave Limaflyman and my self. He thought you were going to make it to the pipes but we left around 130 and missed you.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Nice catch and report Bob. Wish I could have made it up there with you. Thanks for the help on Thursday. We went back to the Rock but got nothing at the pipes. Hope to make it up next Thursday W/Limaflyman.


I cant fish thurs but i might be able to fish friday!!!!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Ray
> Met your friend Rusty Thursday on the Rock. If you would please thank him again for the egg sacks he gave Limaflyman and my self. He thought you were going to make it to the pipes but we left around 130 and missed you.


Nice! Yea, Ill be sure to tell him. Rusty is a good buddy of mine, sorry i missed you guys, i actually went out east thurs for a little while between classes and did ok, 2 for 3. I should be home for the majority of the weekend (weather permitting) so i'll pm you, lets get out soon. Tight lines! Take care.

Ray


----------



## Gooseman71 (Mar 28, 2009)

steelheadBob said:


> No prob 216....hehehe Every one i seen on friday wasnt hitting nothing ecept us and another two guys that were using salted minnows.... I bought the minnows in the yellow bags u get from gander mountain and dicks,,, i DRAINED OFF THAT OILY CRAP THERE IN, DRIED THEM OFF WITH PAPER TOWEL AND THREW THEM IN A BAGGIE, AND ADDED A CRAP LOAD OF SALT TO THEM AND LET THEM SOAK OVER NIGHT IN FRIDGE, BUT YOU HAVE TO KEEP DRAINING THE WATER OUT OF THE BAGGIE BECAUSE THE MINNOWS WILL GET TO SOFT BECAUSE THE SALT WILL DRAW OUT THE MOISTER IN THE MINNOWS AND IF THE SIT IN THE FLUID TO LONG, THEY GET TO SOFT!!!!!!!! Try it next time and see if it works for you... But dont buy the 3" minnows, get the med size ones!!!!!!


How do you rig them?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

with a # 10 hook through the bottom of jaw up into the top uf the head,,,, they stay on longer!!!!


----------



## Gooseman71 (Mar 28, 2009)

steelheadBob said:


> with a # 10 hook through the bottom of jaw up into the top uf the head,,,, they stay on longer!!!!


Thanks, I never fished for them like that, I'm gonna give it a try.


----------

